# DVD drive eject failure

## cwr

I've just re-installed Gnome 2.28, the standard setup from a current portage,

and can't access my DVD drive.  I always used to use the eject(1)  command,

but while that still pushes out the drive tray the tray is immediately retracted

again, so it's quite difficult to load a DVD.  (The hardware eject button behaves

the same way.)  eject(1) works fine if I boot to a shell prompt, so the problem

is something that Gnome is doing.

The culprit seems to be the devkit-disks-daemon - at least, if I kill that, eject(1)

works again.  Does anyone know of any docs (apart from the man pages) on

configuring devkit?  It looks as if you have to edit various XML configuration files,

and I can't work out which file is actually controlling the behaviour.

Thanks for any suggestions - Will

----------

## dE_logics

I would suggest quitting Gnome.....

It's becoming a headache nowadays.

----------

## VoidMage

This is a well known effect of using CONFIG_IDE drivers

- the solution is libata migration.

----------

## cwr

After a lot of digging I found that this has been an intermittent problem with

Fedora and Ubuntu for some years; no-one seems quite sure if it's a library

or a kernel problem, and a variety of fixes have been proposed.

In the end the solution was to add dev.cdrom.autoclose = 0 to /etc/sysctl.conf.

This has probably messed up the automount settings, but I'll deal with that

some other time.  

The trigger was the move to devkit, which lost the accumulated configuration

algorithms that let hal work; another new problem which I suspect was associated

with the DVD stuff was Gnome displaying every single partition on the drive,

rather than just the partitions in /etc/fstab.  Again, I found a rough fix which

meant an edit of one of devkit's config files.

I wish developers would stop saying "Oooh, new shiny" and get some of the

current stuff working before they start on something new and much, much,

better.  Boring, I know, but it would make users lives a lot easier.  Still,

totem-2.30 will now play a DVD (at least, in Ubuntu it will) so that's five

years waiting over.  (Actually, the old xine backend worked as recently

as 2007, as I recall.)

Now for bluetooth ...

Will

----------

